# will the front shocks work on the rear?



## CreepinDEEP (Mar 22, 2010)

Gotta a buddy with some HL springs n his front that he wants to get rid of.....my rear shocks and his front shocks interchange.....the whole assembly....or just the springs. I need to stiffen up the rear...spring spacers did nothing 
Thanks


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I dont think that they will... but I could be wrong...


----------



## Jcooperpcola (Mar 13, 2013)

There is an inch.difference front to rear between the two shocks.

Sent from my ZTE-Z990 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CreepinDEEP (Mar 22, 2010)

Which is longer and are the bolt holes the same?

---------- Post added at 11:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:18 AM ----------

If the front is longer that'll be great!


----------



## CreepinDEEP (Mar 22, 2010)

Anyone know which shock is longer the front or rear?

---------- Post added at 01:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:09 PM ----------

I'd look myself but I'm at work ha ha


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

I'm pretty sure they will fit but you might have to trim the shock bushing a bit I can't remember but I also think the rear has better load ratings as the fronts will sag more once weight is on the bike....if installed in the rear


----------



## CreepinDEEP (Mar 22, 2010)

My front has no sag nor weakness at all with the stock spring and spring spacer......when I put the spring spacer on top of the stock springs n the back it did nothing......was still weak and soft! I want it like my front......takes a lot to push it down. 



Which shock is longer stock? Front or rear?


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Yeah that is what it is suppose to do when u sit on a bike the rear is what takes the weight not the front...that's why the front springs aren't as stiff as the rear because the rear takes the blunt of the weight once your sitting on it but if you insist go ahead and put front shocks on rear willing to bet they sag more so then the way they are now


----------

